# Who wants to read stories of theCaptn' and Aries1 adventures?



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

You can vote, right here! 

And maybe there will be votes along the way so you can influence what happens!














DISCLAIMER, BY VOTING I ADMIT I MAY BE HOMOSEXUAL IN NATURE, AND LESS LIKELY TO WORKOUT. AND HAVE A INCLINATION TO ABUSE PLACEBOS


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Captn', you did that date go?  Was it a success?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

all will be revealed my fine woman ​


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 17, 2011)

i would be interested in hearing these stories of tea-bagging and anal debotchuary.

i've known that jew fag was your bitch for a long time now, cap't.

niggas don't need to hate the players, they need to hate the fucking game.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2011)

Aries is my lover, be careful not to damage the goods.....me get angry...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Aries is my lover, be careful not to damage the goods.....me get angry...


 
oh dear Heavy. Best you unsubscribe and read no further . . 










. . . .


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 17, 2011)

damn, maybe i took that bitch all wrong. he got 2 pimps fighting over him, lol.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> (snip)
> DISCLAIMER, BY VOTING I ADMIT I MAY BE HOMOSEXUAL IN NATURE, AND LESS LIKELY TO WORKOUT. AND HAVE A INCLINATION TO ABUSE PLACEBOS



God damn it.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> debotchuary



Now THAT is a spelling bee word if I've ever seen one.

I don't know how to spell it, but my Spider-sense says that is _aaaaaall _wrong.

Taking a stab at it with deboucherie.

Damn. Wiggly red line says *FAIL!*

Deboucherrie, debaucherie, debaucherrie... 

Dabaucherrie, debauccherrie, debauchary... 

(Googles)

I got >< close on the last try.  

And look! Debauchery's popularity is up!


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 17, 2011)

OMG - the spelling nazi is here. lol.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2011)

lol  _Beware!_


----------



## independent (Jun 17, 2011)

Curt needs to get laid.


----------



## SFW (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 17, 2011)

Well....

I'm glad we got that spelling thing all cleared up.




C'mon Captn' with the details of the story already! 

(I think lack of sex makes me impatient)


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

I want moar votes goddamit. You all bitch so much about him, throw your vote in the rink 

 . . and be warned, this will be heavily moderated to suit the scripts


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 17, 2011)

I voted


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 18, 2011)

what kinda bullshit is this? i tried to vote again and it wouldn't let me. wtf. when my girl votes on american idle, she gets to vote as many times as she wants to. what kinda show are you running here, cap't??


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Curt needs to get laid.



I'm waiting on my computer bride to arrive. 

...








SFW said:


> Lol



*Shut up!* She's being delivered sometime this month. 


In other news...
WHERE IS _ARIES???!!_


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2011)

_bump for Aries1_


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _bump for Aries1_


 
he's somewhere with an icepack on his asshole.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 18, 2011)

ANAL CARNAGE!! rend that boy-twat to hamburger


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 18, 2011)

Crime Stinks: The Smell of Penetration - staring Dolph Lundgren as TheCaptn and that glitter fairy Robert Pattinson as the jew-bag Aries/Saney/whatever he's calling himself.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute thread.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Aries is my lover, be careful not to damage the goods.....me get angry...


Discretion is not a strong point I see.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Cute thread.


 
actually, it looks like you just may get bumped for GoPro


----------



## ceazur (Jun 19, 2011)

i caught a quick snap shot of the two


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 19, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Cute thread.


 

i know saturdays are a big day for you fags. i bet your asshole is just kinda hanging open this morning like a glazed donut.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2011)

i know how to spell debauchery... and i want to see lots of it in this thread. it's already pretty funny.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 19, 2011)

cap't - where the fuck are you??  you started this shit and now you're MIA. . .


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 19, 2011)

I think the captn had to clean his shower drain, too much cum an poo clogging.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 20, 2011)

The picturebook definition of anal debautherary


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> The picturebook definition of anal debautherary


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe the old canola abuser is working out...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 20, 2011)

The Capt'n tells me he's been staying quite busy jack-hammering aries' guts loose in the captn's quarters. 


Aries1=cabin boy


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2011)

relax Christian soliders . .  I had a dream last night . .  all will be revealed! 


 . . btw, I'm pmsl that 'GoPro' got so many votes! He's definately got a walk-on part with REDDOG and WP


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . btw, I'm pmsl that 'GoPro' got so many votes! He's definately got a walk-on part with REDDOG and WP



And by a walk-on do you mean that they're gonna be docking to each other while your giving Aries brown starfish a pink sock?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 20, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> The Capt'n tells me he's been staying quite busy jack-hammering aries' guts loose in the captn's quarters.
> 
> 
> Aries1=cabin boy


Bow to your king, brit.



theCaptn' said:


> relax Christian soliders . .  I had a dream last night . .  all will be revealed!
> 
> 
> . . btw, I'm pmsl that 'GoPro' got so many votes! He's definately got a walk-on part with REDDOG and WP


My dick in your ass, pal.



SilentBob187 said:


> And by a walk-on do you mean that they're gonna be docking to each other while your giving Aries brown starfish a pink sock?


Please continue being silent, Bob.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Please continue being silent, Bob.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 20, 2011)

lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2011)

We're going to have such fun-filled adventures Aries1!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> We're going to have such fun-filled adventures Aries1!


----------



## oufinny (Jun 21, 2011)

It's always nice to see Aries1 openly admitting his gayness with reference to his dick in other peoples asses.  Ah the Capt'n will have a field day with this guy!!!!


----------



## NJRiot (Jun 21, 2011)

<---- voted


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2011)

Many a poopster has fallen prey to capt'n's completely ungay harpoon of doom. Aries, if you ask nice, maybe capt'n won't wash and can pump your asshole full of Gopro's shit. It's my understanding that that fellow consumes quite a few egg whites and chicken breasts, so that fecal injection should be quite gamy.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 21, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Many a poopster has fallen prey to capt'n's completely ungay harpoon of doom. Aries, if you ask nice, maybe capt'n won't wash and can pump your asshole full of Gopro's shit. It's my understanding that that fellow consumes quite a few egg whites and chicken breasts, so that fecal injection should be quite gamy.



The Captn, firmly believes its only Gay if you're on the recieving end.
Jamming your stick in another Man's colon is just a way to relieve your seed and nothing gay about it.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2011)

My dick doesn't care where it's at when it shoots off the load, just ask my silverware drawer.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> We're going to have such fun-filled adventures Aries1!


I don't fool around with "non-geared" gents. It seems we are at an impasse since you are a natty fag now. 



oufinny said:


> It's always nice to see Aries1 openly admitting his gayness with reference to his dick in other peoples asses.  Ah the Capt'n will have a field day with this guy!!!!


My dick in your ass you boring twat.



NJRiot said:


> <---- voted


You are so cool.



withoutrulers said:


> Many a poopster has fallen prey to capt'n's completely ungay harpoon of doom. Aries, if you ask nice, maybe capt'n won't wash and can pump your asshole full of Gopro's shit. It's my understanding that that fellow consumes quite a few egg whites and chicken breasts, so that fecal injection should be quite gamy.


Get a job.



REDDOG309 said:


> The Captn, firmly believes its only Gay if you're on the recieving end.
> Jamming your stick in another Man's colon is just a way to relieve your seed and nothing gay about it.


What's life after 60 like?



withoutrulers said:


> My dick doesn't care where it's at when it shoots off the load, just ask my silverware drawer.


Quite the simian aren't you?


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 21, 2011)

I found a pic from Aries1 facebook titled "goodtimes in red" i dont know?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm I the guy in red or black?


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 21, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I'm I the guy in red or black?



The red. Im trying to get what could be an awesome thread going.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2011)

The Capt'n is required to post vids of this debauched escapade. Do try and get as much ky/fecal splash back on the camera lens as possible


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> The red. Im trying to get what could be an awesome thread going.


Agreed.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Who the hell is the little cunt anyway? Oh wait, isn't a he a curry muncher from India?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Who the hell is the little cunt anyway? Oh wait, isn't a he a curry muncher from India?


Nope, and you can't ban me, pussy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Nope, and you can't ban me, pussy.



good


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> good


Aight, dude. I'll let up on you.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Aight, dude. I'll let up on you.



qwhy you ran out of "you're a fag" comments?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> qwhy you ran out of "you're a fag" comments?


I'm giving you an out, dude. Take it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I'm giving you an out, dude. Take it.


riiight.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 23, 2011)

it looks as though aries has taken a commanding lead in the poll.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> it looks as though aries has taken a commanding lead in the poll.


He also took a commanding mouthful of pole




GACH


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> He also took a commanding mouthful of pole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> lol


Hi, little pussy-boy. Ya miss me?


----------



## ceazur (Jun 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Hi, little pussy-boy. Ya miss me?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Hi, little pussy-boy. Ya miss me?



I yawn more when I read your silly drivel.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2011)

Capt'n. Lets hear the stories. Wake me up, please? Asshole-face is a fly on an elephant's ass.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I yawn more when I read your silly drivel.


Its quite obvious that you do not yawn. Rather, I'd hazard a guess that you literally turn red when you see that I have posted. You really are a fuckin' pussy. That is not just shit talk...its fact.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Its quite obvious that you do not yawn. Rather, I'd hazard a guess that you literally turn red when you see that I have posted. You really are a fuckin' pussy. That is not just shit talk...its fact.



I'm having a writers block, got retlaw and reddog on my mind. You think they'll marry under the new laws?

What you think Aries?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm having a writers block, got retlaw and reddog on my mind. You think they'll marry under the new laws?
> 
> What you think Aries?


It would have to be against Red's will. He's pretty old school being born in the 30's. Ret could easily overpower him and make him love him after being courted in a prison yard sort of way.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2011)

Maybe if the Captn' would stop begging and fantasizing about my junk pics he would be able to take care of his writers block. Retlaw said he was begging him for junk pics also 


No Man can over power me faries. I can't be beat and I won't be beat by a tool like you or a dingo raper.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Maybe if the Captn' would stop begging and fantasizing about my junk pics he would be able to take care of his writers block. Retlaw said he was begging him for junk pics also
> 
> 
> No Man can over power me faries. I can't be beat and I won't be beat by a tool like you or a dingo raper.


Are you hopped up on coffee and viagra again, old man?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tsk Tsk little man, some day you will understand what being a real man is like. I know you're not there yet, but some day. And I don't mean holding a real man in your hand, I mean being a real man.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> _*Tsk Tsk little man, some day you will understand what being a real man is like.*_ I know you're not there yet, but some day. And I don't mean holding a real man in your hand, I mean being a real man.


I'm sure you have some exciting stories you could share about when you were a man. I'm also sure these stories will include your days as a cowboy. How many notches are on your belt there, gunslinger? You kill any injuns' out on the range?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2011)

Got a couple of notches. No kills just tapping your Mom and sister, If they count. All tho they did scream like injins.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Got a couple of notches. No kills just tapping your Mom and sister, If they count. All tho they did scream like injins.


Bang bang...shoot em' up, old-timer.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2011)

Will do ya lil whipper snapper.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

Aries, do you actually have a real job?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Maybe if the Captn' would stop begging and fantasizing about my junk pics he would be able to take care of his writers block. .



 . . that was your junk?


<crickets>


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2011)

It was a cold, dreary afternoon when the Captn' ambled off the dock and toward his favorite drinking establishment. The first leg of the journey had been arduous and he was looking forward to a night with the lovely Bella. He planned to take out his 4 month thirst on some fine whiskey then keep her up 'till dawn doing all the things he'd hungered for while at sea.

Fate had other plans. 

Bella had left town. She had become the target of the attentions of a man twice as homely as he was despicable. Aries 1 had made her skin crawl with his attentions. The man was oblivious to how repulsed Bella truly was at even the mere sight of him and he pursued her obsessively. It sickened Bella to the point where she could no longer sleep or eat. 

Aries 1 was a corpulent, foul breathed, drunkard who spent many nights and much money in the bar. The owner didn't want to lose his business so he refused to turn him away and when Bella could no longer bear it she packed her things and sought work almost 1000 miles away. 

Not long after landing at the bar the Captn' had been filled in as to the fact Bella was not there to relieve his mighty thirst for her lovin' and as to why it was she had left town.

The Captn' downed another shot of whiskey and sauntered over to the grotesque excuse for a man at the end of the bar. He took a seat beside Aries 1 and engaged him in a conversation designed to tickle the man's obvious desires for food and drink. By the time they had finished talking Aries 1 was salivating at the thought of all the fine foods the Captn' had told him he was hauling to the next port. The glutton eagerly followed the Captn' back to his ship when invited for a final drink of the evening. 

The ship was rocking gently as they boarded and the Captn' led the way to his quarters. As Aries followed along a sinister sneer spread across the Captn's features and in his eyes burned the first hint of a rapidly developing plan. 

Aries 1 greedily accepted the rum drink the Captn' has mixed for him. 2 ingredients; rum and a powder that rendered Aries quickly and briefly unconscious. 

He came to his senses slowly realizing he was naked and splayed out face down on the Captn's table. Bound tightly by wrists and ankles to the tables 4 sturdy legs. He shook his head trying to clear his thoughts and vision his eyes slowly focusing and then widening in terror as he saw the Captn' in the dim light of the cabin's oil lanterns. He too was naked and there was no mistaking that whatever was about to happen was the result of pure rage. 

Aries 1 looked at the Captn' with a mixture of horror and awe. He had never seen such a man. His muscles rippled in the firelight. His chest was wide his hips narrow and legs as solid and strong as oaks. The horror came from the giant and very angry looking cock standing straight up amidst a fine patch of  soft looking pubic hair. Aries was painfully aware that it was not entirely fear that he felt. His mouth watered for that cock...

" Before arriving here this evening I took a very special potion that was intended to fuel my evening with Bella.", the Captn' snarled. "Since you are responsible for her absence you will service me 'till sunrise in her stead."

With that the Captn't picked up a champagne bottle, shook it, went around behind the repulsive lump lying spread eagle on his table, uncorked it, and thrust the neck into the screaming man's anus.

"Let's commence, shall we?"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2011)

. . . and a good time had by all 

Little Wing, you've got talent


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't wait to hear what happens next.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

...oh and I wasnt referring to gay for pay either.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2011)

The Captn' was good at instilling the proper amount of terror in a foe and his twisted mind had, in a similar situation involving the rape of a dear friend's daughter, devised both the perfect mind and body revenge for men like Aries 1. The sudden pain and it's sadistic means of delivery had once more sent Aries into a brief unconsciousness. The Captn' quickly blindfolded him and let into the cabin a team consisting of the two men who had assisted in the torture of the rapist from days past. The donkey was harder to procure but one was quickly found and brought aboard. The Captn' quickly dressed and headed for the home of his wealthy prisoner hoping the information he had been given earlier in the bar was accurate. 

Aries 1 was roused from his stupor by the most agonizing pain he had ever felt tearing at his backside. It wasn't surprising given the girth of the magnificent tool he had spied between the Captn's mighty legs but what _was_ surprising was how his assailant brayed like a donkey every few thrusts. His pubic hair had appeared much softer Aries thought and by God the balls slapping against him must be massive. 

Meanwhile at the estate of Aries 1  the Captn' was greeted at the door by three very becoming young ladies who coyly blushed and flirted as they inquired as to who he was and where their father was. Their mother had run off with Reddog when Aries had become fatter than she could stand and the three lovely maidens were alone and unprotected in their father's gloomy mansion. The Captn' convinced them that their father had sent him to look after them while he attended to some urgent matter in the next town and the girls were too taken with the handsome stranger to question his story. 

About the time the Captn' deflowered the first girl Aries 1 was greedily licking at the the dong of one very compliant donkey calling him Captn' and trying to please him well enough orally so that his poor ass didn't have to endure any more abuse. He sucked and slurped and tried to get the massive cock as deep as he could growing excited despite the situation as he remembered the sight of the Captn's rippling muscles.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Aries 1 was a corpulent, foul breathed, drunkard who spent many nights and much money in the bar.


You been talking to my wife?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2011)

lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2011)

Swagger and Gentleman were not the type of blokes the Captn' usually would associate with but for jobs like this the two bastards were so easy to predict they just added to the victims confusion and misery. It wasn't long before they were exchanging uneasy looks and swallowing nervously. Gentleman was the first to carefully pull the donkey away and offer his cock up for Aries to work on. Aries mistook the change in size to mean he wasn't doing a good enough job so fearing for his asshole he tried even harder. Swagger rubbed his erection through his pants and anxiously awaited his turn. It wasn't long before Gentleman's thrusts turned frantic and he blew a huge load down Aries eager throat. Gentleman pulled away and Aries thought his torment was over until he felt a hard cock pushing it's way into his mouth. Until then he had thought the stories he had heard about this Captn' fellow were exaggerated but damn, there was no stopping him. He opened his mouth again and started to suck with an almost inaudible whimper. How long was this torture going to last? And, he wondered, if while being assaulted his cock was hard as a rock and he wished for 1 free hand to jerk it, was he actually being raped?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

oh my fucking god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You been talking to my wife?



No one has talked to him.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> No one has talked to him.


Hush, crybaby. No need to work yourself up into banning me again only to see me return. Stay in a forum you can handle, seriously.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice work L.W. Very nice


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Hush, crybaby. No need to work yourself up into banning me again only to see me return. Stay in a forum you can handle, seriously.



Ok, so I take it that you literally can't work and have special help by the government for your mental instabilities. It's most likely the homoerotic sexual fantasies that you've had in the past and acted out on that you continue to struggle with.

Poor guy. Buuuut to each his own.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Ok, so I take it that you literally can't work and have special help by the government for your mental instabilities. It's most likely the homoerotic sexual fantasies that you've had in the past and acted out on that you continue to struggle with.
> 
> Poor guy. Buuuut to each his own.


Aight, dude. I've been asked to leave you alone even in "Anything Goes". I said I would, so consider this my last post to you. Nothing has changed and you are and will always be a complete bitch. Carry on trying to fool the members here having them believe otherwise. My work here is done.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 26, 2011)

that was awsome LW. you are skilled at putting your imagination to paper (or computer in this case). very, very creative. 

you should start your own thread of erotic writings. i would LHJO to it everyday if you would enclude some pussy


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2011)

Having thoroughly ravished one daughter the Captn' disentangled himself from the oh so willing limbs of the three girls and stood to take in the sight of them. They were every bit as lovely as their father was hideous and by now he had surmised that the report that they were virginal was also true. Ah, how to proceed how to proceed. By his command the two as yet intact sisters were willingly on their knees before him being introduced to the fine art of providing a man oral pleasure. Their luxurious tresses caught up in his powerful hands as he guided them. Their ministrations were at times sweet and delicate and at other times wild and hungry. The sisters communicated silently, their beautiful eyes queuing the other so that their motions were in perfect harmony. The Captn' thought how lovely they would look devouring his seed but after so many months at sea he longed to unleash his gorged cock deep in the warmth of one of these women. He chose the one who seemed less hesitant to try fitting his massive cock into her virginal chalice and entered her from behind as she bent forward holding the bed railings. He eased into her slowly letting her body adjust, feeling her hymen give way, and then began fucking her righteously when her hips began to push in rhythm with his thrusts. As he fucked her he kissed the two other sisters and smiled at their little breathy moans. He was thankful for the potion and thankful morning was still a good while off.

"Oh Captn'," the moan was soft and drawn out as if the speaker savored his name on their lips and held it not wanting to part with the sheer pleasure of saying it in their ecstasy. "Oh Captn'," Aries 1 moaned again. His ass had adjusted to the donkey's club-like cock and with each thrust Aries was nearing that orgasm he had thus far been deprived of this horrendous evening. While his daughters moaned the Captn's name so too did he. While the Captn' tenderly kissed the lips of the girls as they softly formed the sounds of his name the donkey just brayed and thrust harder as Aries clenched what was left of his sphincter around the thrusting cock in his ass and climbed through the pain toward release. The donkey was having to maintain an awkward position in very odd circumstances so orgasm was far off for him. He kept thrusting and braying while Aries 1 reached a shuddering orgasm then began to cry in shame. By the time the donkey finally ejaculated his copious fluid into the fat mans anus the Captn' was simultaneously releasing his load in to the last of what had been Aries 1's virginal daughters.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2011)

As the sun peeked over the horizon Swagger and Gentleman set the donkey free along the shore both secretly twitching at the anus wondering how it would feel to be pleasured by the beast. Aries 1 was asleep and snoring, crusty with a mixture of sweat and semen. The Captn' was bidding farewell and giving promise to return to three rosy cheeked women very sad to see him go. 

The Captn' looked at Aries 1 still splayed out on his table. By the looks of things it had been a very long and tough night for Bella's admirer.  The Captn' undressed and worked his very satisfied manhood until it was erect. He threw a bucket of cold water on the sleeping man and removed the blindfold. Aries 1 looked up into his eyes then lowered his head in shame that became infused also with fear when the pain in his rectum brought the nights activities clearly back to him. The Captn' took a knife and cut the ropes binding Aries. Aries 1 laid there frozen, trembling, waiting. "Take your clothes and be gone from my sight," the Captn' ordered. At surprising speed, leaving an odoriferous trail of wind behind him, Aries grabbed up his clothing and ran from the ship not stopping to dress till he was a fair distance down the beach.

His daughters tactfully were silent about his appearance when he returned. They assumed it was an all to familiar drunken encounter with the gutter that had him such a mess. They too were silent about the handsome visitor fearing their eyes and cheeks would give away the steamy secrets that night held for them all. 

Aries 1 became a recluse too filled with fear and shame to leave his house. As the months went by his daughters showed the unmistakable signs of pregnancy and Aries 1 rapidly lost his mind trying to come to terms with the thought that the Captn' had somehow fucked him so hard his daughters became pregnant. Was it wizardry? Was it possible? Each daughter had a son and each son bore an unmistakable resemblance to the Captn'. Aries 1 can sometimes be seen sitting in a wheelchair by a window of the old mansion looking out to the sea mumbling one word repeatedly as if a mantra and twitching.... "Captn'...."


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 26, 2011)

You have a lot of free time, lady. Good imagination though.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You have a lot of free time, lady. Good imagination though.


 
admit it, that made your little pecker hard, didn't it?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Aight, dude. I've been asked to leave you alone even in "Anything Goes". I said I would, so consider this my last post to you. Nothing has changed and you are and will always be a complete bitch. Carry on trying to fool the members here having them believe otherwise. My work here is done.



You're incredibly stupid. 

And what the hell is "aight"? Is that some wannabe ghetto slang?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> admit it, that made your little pecker hard, didn't it?


----------



## Friendo (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn LW that was awesome. I'm quite proud of your raunchy imagination.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Damn LW that was awesome. I'm quite proud of your raunchy imagination.



She's pretty f-kin imaginative isnt she?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

As a former teacher, I must say her prose is very well done.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2011)

I so want to AP little wing


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I so want to AP little wing



Too bad she only likes jerked and tan guys


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 28, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Too bad she only likes jerked and tan guys


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Too bad she only likes jerked and tan guys



I would pin her down and feed her theCaptn's special 

 . . bet you'd like to watch that REDDOG . .


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I would pin her down and feed her theCaptn's special
> 
> . . bet you'd like to watch that REDDOG . .




I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't watch. Peeking thru the window with a tub of virgin coconut oil. Damn right I'd be watching.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2011)

. . what about a dutch rudder? I promise not to jizz on your tracksuit pants


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . what about a dutch rudder? I promise not to jizz on your tracksuit pants



Now you're talking, and don't worry I get my track suits dry cleaned and pressed for special occassions.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Now you're talking, and don't worry I get my track suits dry cleaned and pressed for special occassions.



I'm gonna paint you blue. You can be my pet smurf.

The job pays $4.95/hr, plus 'perks'


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 28, 2011)

Will my perks be anything like this?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2011)

Capt'n, the minimum wage is now $7.25 per hour. I think you're being to generous. Treat him like a Mexican pool boy.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 30, 2012)

... My first time


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm thinking of writing a book. What should it be about?


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 17, 2022)

Little Wing said:


> I'm thinking of writing a book. What should it be about?



"Write what you know."  

Your thread bumps are VERY worthy.  Good memory!


----------

